# Sound OK but microphone is not working



## DedaToby (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello, I would like to aks for help, because I am really desperate right now. Finding a way for a microphone to get it work, actually with my Asus Xonar DG soundcard.

System: Win7 pro SP1, 
Morther board: Gigabyte P35-DS3L

There is little legend, maybe someone should know  ..

My onboard sound card have problem with plug detection of the microphone, when i connect it, I had to turn with the jack until it works, so i manage to input the Soundblaster 5.1 VX . The general sound is allright but I couldnt get the microphone working. I think I tried almost every possible thing to fix it, without any progress. Because that card is quite old and it doesnt have win 7 driver support (tried the Daniel_K custom drivers) I gave up and bought a new Soundcard hoping, it will work.

Now I am facing the same problem with Asus Xonar DG, sound is OK, but cant get microphone working.

Tried solutions : disabled onboard souncard, installing the newest drivers directly from website, mic boost on, all bars at max, microphone is set as default record device,plugged in right redhole where mic should be, nothing is muted in Windows control panel and Soundcard control panel, unplugged the frontpanel from MB.

So in general : I have malfuctioning but working onboard soundcard, I only have to set up it from 2-10mins when the realtek control panel is allright and is signalizing input of a microphone, obviously inputs/outputs itself are old and dont work properly.
Have two other soundcards, on both sound is allright but without working microphone. 
I have 2 desktop microphones and one headset with microphone, all works on realtek after some play with cables ... 

Please any solutions are welcome, maybe u will save my PC from falling of the window :] Thanks for all replies.

P.S.: Sorry for bad English


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Fiddling with the connector/cables is typically an indication of a hardware issue. As you have apparently used multiple cards, you have ruled out the audio cards, drivers, and (likely) Windows. I would suspect the mic(s). Test them on another PC and verify they work properly. If they do work on another PC, then the next thought would be Windows is corrupted in some way. I would suggest reinstalling Windows.


----------

